# Dirty Jobs!



## Bearclaw (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey everyone... If your like me, you spend the occasional hour or two watching the discovery channel. If your lucky you might see a really kickin' and funny show called Dirty Jobs, hosted by Mike Rowe.

Well I was watching that, and I thought..... hey we have really dirty jobs! So I was thinking why don't one of us... say Ekka... send in a video telling Mike what a dirty (and hard) job us Arborists have. 

I think it would be great to see mike hauling brush, and even trying to climb a rope. (After being properly instructed of course.)

It would also be a way for us to educate our clients some what.

Any way tell me what everyone thinks, and lets make some nominations for who Mike Rowe should work with and who should make the video.

My nomination goes to Ekka on both accounts.


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 20, 2006)

I love that show. Matter of fact I was watching last night thinking the very same thing. Dragging brush and chipping is dirty. Climbing is tuff, cleaning and maintaining saws, rolling out chunks by hand from a small back yard etc... Ekka definately has my vote for the video part. If he was in the states then he would be a candidate for the job. Unless Dirty Jobs goes global. Either way it will make for a good show. One thing i do know is you better have your safety issues delt with before taping begins.


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 20, 2006)

im in for ekka and i think they travel.If not asd seems to be big buisness.


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 20, 2006)

Make sure they do the show on a rainy day-makes tree work even dirtier.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ASD (Sep 20, 2006)

l2edneck said:


> im in for ekka and i think they travel.If not asd seems to be big buisness.



not realy big bis but i would like to have him clean our grinder after we have spent a week grinding up dead COWS!!!


----------



## Ekka (Sep 20, 2006)

Haha

Thanks guys, I can do a vid but I reckon they can go to one of your work places.

How about this pic


----------



## l2edneck (Sep 20, 2006)

Is that poor lil kanga?


----------



## Ekka (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, grinding that stump out of the bottom of a swimming pool, 4 hours down that hole!

It had rained (rather unusual these days) and turned it into a swamp, but there must have been a water table there to as it just kept getting topped up.

The saw dust helped soak it up and it was like a big bowl of jelly in the end, then the little excavator had to scrape out the swamp.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Sep 20, 2006)

*Ekka for dirty jobs A+*

dirty jobs id the best show and i agree with everybody about ekka being on the show. it would be a great oppertunity to share the dirty aspects of the business. have mike rowe grind some stumps in the pouring rain with a "hand held" grinder....dirty..... also i dont think theyve had any aussies on the show either?? and ekka, howd you get the lil' kanga out of the muck??


----------



## Bearclaw (Sep 24, 2006)

Cool.... so Ekka.... all you have to do is make a little vid about our work, you know show Mike how dirty it can be. With your on screen presence, I think you would do great. After you do the vid, just send it in to The Discovery Channel.com/Dirty Jobs. If they like your vid, and think you have a dirty enough, or even just a hard job, your in! Dirty Jobs does travel, I've seen them in the Carribean and a couple of other places!


----------



## Treeinnovator (Sep 24, 2006)

cleaning palm tree husks (using chainsaw) all day would certainly classify as a dirty job. the positioning is tight and usually above your body where all the debris (red ants + sawdust) cover your head and body.


----------



## jazak (Sep 24, 2006)

I say have him come out when we're taking down some nice big pine trees in the rain. Then he'll see how really dirty this gets.:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## climber1423 (Sep 28, 2006)

Im all in for Ekka to take on this challenge! Or anyone in the states who wouldnt mind... I think this might give a boost to the industry? And make people appreicate what we do everyday! Just my thoughts and you can win $500, you only have until October 31 to submit a video though... Heres a link with the info someone may need http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/dirtyjobs/submityourvideo.html?clik=fanmain_leftnav

Dan


----------



## begleytree (Sep 28, 2006)

jazak said:


> I say have him come out when we're taking down some nice big pine trees in the rain. Then he'll see how really dirty this gets


yeah, and or black walnut climbs in the rain. hope you're wearing black, cause you will be anyway.

My tree company vote goes to DDM 
-Ralph


----------



## TackleTree (Sep 28, 2006)

You could wait until winter, make him do it then.:help:


----------

